# Javea Q&A



## Campbell Clan (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Guys & Girls myself the missus and our two daughters are planning our move to Javea and would like to know so more info before our next visit so we would be extremely grateful if you could provide answers to some of our questions, Thanks in advance for taking the time  so here goes 

Where's the closest indoor pool? for winter
where's the closest leisure/sports centre?
Where can i find out about after school clubs?
Are there activitys/classes for adults & where would i find this info?
Are there child care services if my wife wants to go to the gym or have evening spanish lesson?
Where can i find info on spanish lessons? lol 
I'm sending my kids to the Rainbow Nursery/school for the first year to help with integration but then im going to look at the state school's do spanish schools have something similar to an ofsted report?

Wow i could go on but im going to stop there if anyone else has questions please add them to the thread Again Muchas gracias! for any replys


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campbell Clan said:


> Hi Guys & Girls myself the missus and our two daughters are planning our move to Javea and would like to know so more info before our next visit so we would be extremely grateful if you could provide answers to some of our questions, Thanks in advance for taking the time  so here goes
> 
> Where's the closest indoor pool? for winter
> where's the closest leisure/sports centre?
> ...


The nearest public indoor pool is in Benitachell - Jávea has an agreement that anyone on the padrón in Jávea gets a discount there

some of the gated urbs have their own indoor pools, too

we have our own Sports Centre in the port

there are so many after school activities it's impossible to know where to start!! Some are privately run & some by the town council - ditto for things for adults to do!

I don't know of any evening child care facilities at all I'm afraid

there's nothing like OFSTED really for Spanish schools

you'll find the answers to some of your other questions by clicking the links in my sig


----------



## Campbell Clan (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you Xabiachica, thats twice now you have come to my rescue, its much appreciated regarding classes & course info ie spanish are there any local gov or private websites that you could point me to? i have been trolling through the net but im struggling a little on pinning anything down.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campbell Clan said:


> Thank you Xabiachica, thats twice now you have come to my rescue, its much appreciated regarding classes & course info ie spanish are there any local gov or private websites that you could point me to? i have been trolling through the net but im struggling a little on pinning anything down.
> 
> Thanks


what exactly are you trying to pin down?

you might find these interesting though 

José Chulvi | Latest News from the Mayor of Jávea

Ajuntament de Xàbia

Javea Grapevine Issue No. 168 - 2014

http://en.xabia.org/


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try This link. The teacher lives in Javea

learn-aprender


----------



## Campbell Clan (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Ladies there's some great info within the links you sent me, regarding what im looking for i suppose im just seeking as much info as possible to make the transition easier especially for the OH and the kids.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Is this teacher a native Spanish speaker, do you know?




Veronica said:


> Try This link. The teacher lives in Javea
> 
> learn-aprender


----------

